# The AKFF travelling curse



## scater

Pictured below is a Lucky Craft pointer 65XD. It has a few scars from a barra and a jack on one of my final Aurukun trips of the year. I'm back on the sunny coast now and will take the trusty old tempo out soon and attempt to convince one of the local fish to eat it too. Here's what I propose. After I get a photo of a yak-caught fish with this lure in its gob, I'll post it up and then send the lure on to someone else. They will also endeavour to get something finned and scaly to eat it. They'll post a photo and send the lure on. If you want to take part, you need the following things:
A) access to fish that would eat such a lure. (Big bream, small barra, jacks, bass, trevally, EPs, redfin, flathead, cod, the other type of cod etc. It's 65mm long, suspends in fresh water, slow riser in salt. dives to about 3 metres.)
B) a willingness to accept the costs of postage and replacement of any damaged trebles, split rings or the lure itself should tragedy strike.
C) A camera
D) The ability to catch fish in good time. I want to keep the lure moving and seeing more of the country.

I'd really like to see the lure catching fish far and wide so preference will be given to those who are far-flung. I'd also like to ask that the lure goes to established members.
If you'd like to be next in line, post here or PM me.


----------



## Junglefisher

Oh man, I reckon that would have worked well here in Yeppoon but maybe not so well out on the Dumaresq.
Put me down anyway, but a bit further down the list.
Question : if we do lose the lure, where can we get a replacement from? I doubt my local tackle shop would sell them.


----------



## scater

I get them from the states from a seller on ebay called ilovehardbait. If you buy three lures they give free postage and the lures work out at about $15 each. If you want to buy them here, motackle have them and I'm sure they're not the only ones. Bit more expensive though. I have a few so maybe it would be easiest for the offending member to reimburse me and I'll put a new one into action.


----------



## scater

eric said:


> I'm off to play hunter gatherer on a South Pacific island in three weeks. That could be either really good, or it's last stand.


That's too good an opportunity to miss mate, pm me your details.


----------



## imtheman

what happens when a jack grabs it an you get owned

I'd hate to be the one to have to tell you so I'll give it a miss - there a great lure along with all the luckycraft products

it's going to be intereseting to see what it catches how long it lasts an who loses it :lol:


----------



## koich

That thing is so not surviving fiji.

The only lures that come back from there are the ones you don't tie on.


----------



## bildad

koich said:


> That thing is so not surviving fiji.
> 
> The only lures that come back from there are the ones you don't tie on.


 :lol: X 2


----------



## scoman

I could have a go fro you Sam, I can catch pike and grinner!!


----------



## scater

Any fish will do, it's more about puttin some miles on the little bugger. So we have:
Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman


----------



## spork

I reckon our 6" long puffer fish here in Tassie would have a crack at it. (buggers will eat anything else)
If you want to send it south let me know.


----------



## Barrabundy

Sounds like something I'd be interested in. Put me further down the list, maybe during winter when no one else is going fishing. Between now and then I'll just have to re-learn how to fish as its been a long while.


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy


----------



## Tiberium

Yeah I guess I'll give it a troll/flick in the Noosa river.


----------



## scater

eric said:


> If there's some concern that the Lure (my daughter also requests that it be named...) won't come home from Vanuatu, I'm happy to skip it for now, as long as I get a crack at it in the first weekend in April.


No way, I want some south pacific scars on it. Tell her she has naming rights.


----------



## scater

Tiberium said:


> Yeah I guess I'll give it a troll/flick in the Noosa river.


Sorry bud but that's exactly where I'll be attempting to catch its first yak fish.


----------



## paffoh

Needs a Redfin ;-)


----------



## anselmo

paffoh said:


> Needs a Redfin ;-)


I could oblige on that, or a pike

Stick me on list Sam, just keep me well down ;-)
(if that's ok, I figure travelling to Ireland is almost as far as it'll go - in a straight line)


----------



## scater

Great Nick, I was hoping you and Zed would oblige! It'll be a truly international lure.


----------



## anselmo

scater said:


> Great Nick, I was hoping you and Zed would oblige! It'll be a truly international lure.


Koich is going to Estonia
Some good fishing there


----------



## Evoids

Sounds like a great idea. Too bad I'm Brissy based and it wouldnt be travelling too far!


----------



## scater

Brissie's a long way from Ireland if you get it after Nick.


----------



## koich

anselmo said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Nick, I was hoping you and Zed would oblige! It'll be a truly international lure.
> 
> 
> 
> Koich is going to Estonia
> Some good fishing there
Click to expand...

And then Finland, Sweden, Norway and Japan.

Unless it can be used as an Ice Jig there's not much point though.


----------



## scater




----------



## anselmo

scater said:


> Brissie's a long way from Ireland if you get it after Nick.


Everywheres a long way after I've had it


----------



## anselmo

Lapse said:


> I'm in at some stage. Just need to find somewhere exotic!


Ok I'll bite ...

Did you google that or have you just been waitin for a chance to use it?


----------



## keza

koich said:


> That thing is so not surviving fiji.
> 
> The only lures that come back from there are the ones you don't tie on.


What happens in Vanuatu, stays in Vanuatu.
That was written by a fish.


----------



## scater

Phew, I'm glad it got there in time, I'd forgotten all about in the midst of the festive drinking! Love the name, a diminutive figure off on an epic and dangerous journey with a return doubtful!


----------



## blueyak

I'd like to raise my hand and take it for a spin in southern sydney/wollongong. Depending on the weather or my mood it could encounter salmon, bonito or rat kings maybe even a striped tuna (skip jack) or i could fish it in the river and bounce it through busted up racks for bream/ flathead.


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Paffoh? (not sure if you were putting your hand up)
Blueyak


----------



## Zed

eric said:


> Bilbo the Pointer XD. Feet don't seem hairy to me, but the traveling works.


And it's got a nice bill. I recommend some 7strand cable leader to keep it safe. And maybe a wizard bodyguard.

I like this.


----------



## scater

Zed said:


> I like this.


So, you in?


----------



## scater

Did he make it?


----------



## Bretto

I'll throw my hand up for this if there's a spot available.


----------



## Junglefisher

Bilbo arrived yesterday.
Unfortunately as you all know, southern Qld is in flood right now so he won't be swimming for a while yet.


----------



## Barrabundy

Bad weather? Don't send him here!


----------



## imtheman

Junglefisher said:


> Bilbo arrived yesterday.
> Unfortunately as you all know, southern Qld is in flood right now so he won't be swimming for a while yet.


jack or barra for sure - goodluck


----------



## scater

He's a proven performer on jacks and barra, he's got one of each to his name. I'm looking forward to Craig's additions, it's been a windy, rainy unpleasant bloody start for him so far.


----------



## Junglefisher

Not many jacks or barra round here unless they are really lost.
Cod and yellas maybe though.


----------



## anselmo

I'm used to bad weather, so Bilbo will feel right at home


----------



## fishmica

Don't know if I count as an established member of the forum (only 74 posts in just over 4 years - I am a slack bugger when it comes to the web) but if no one else offers to introduce Bilbo to a brown or rainbow trout I'm sure I can arrange it at Lake Eildon - just needs to be during the winter or spring. Got some cracking browns last year, up to 7lb+, on similar size and profile lures.


----------



## scoman

Junglefello mailed Bilbo and his sidekick tassie to me this week, so I took him to school to get educated. He seemed to enjoy my maths lessons, but found history a little boring. He is keen for a swim in the morning, so weather permiting I will take him for a couple of laps around Raby Bay.


----------



## scoman

No luck this morning with bilbo. Managed a few bream on stinky bait, but Bilbo was flexing and looking staunch after spending the week in a public school.
Will have a decent crack next weekend.


----------



## WhipperSnapper

what would the consequences be of losing such a "prestigous" lure??!?!


----------



## imtheman

you lose the lure ya lose 1 testie, wouldn't wanna be the one to lose it now would you


----------



## Barrabundy

indiedog said:


> No pictures of Bilbo as yet hanging out of any fish mouths. What's going on?


He's still in training....he is a "he" isn't he?


----------



## scater

He seems to have a knack of taking bad weather with him wherever he goes! If I was really nerdy I'd draw parallels to the snowstorm in the misty mountains that forced the fellowship of the ring into Moria but happily I'm not. Although he is in Capalaba now...


----------



## scoman

scater said:


> He seems to have a knack of taking bad weather with him wherever he goes! If I was really nerdy I'd draw parallels to the snowstorm in the misty mountains that forced the fellowship of the ring into Moria but happily I'm not. Although he is in Capalaba now...


Cleveland now as CJB points out. Although he has fallen into the same weather issues since arriving and now finds himself stuck with a fisho that can't get out due to other commitments. Might have to post him on as I can't see myself doing a heap of fishing in the next couple weeks, although I'm off to Port Mac over the Easter holidays.

Hold or post?


----------



## scater

I say hold. If he keeps moving without catching fish this whole exercise starts to get a bit farcical. Maybe we should just send him directly to blueyak to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Junglefisher

No rush. eric had him for quite a while and I had bilbo here for 2 months or so until I could at least take him for a swim.


----------



## Barrabundy

Maybe the fish have heard the rumours and they're all scared and in hiding. I hope he isn't too sensitive about not having friends.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

scater said:


> He seems to have a knack of taking bad weather with him wherever he goes! If I was really nerdy I'd draw parallels to the snowstorm in the misty mountains that forced the fellowship of the ring into Moria but happily I'm not. Although he is in Capalaba now...












I think that Bilbo would work on Snook or Salmon if you want to get him to Adelaide some time.


----------



## anselmo

I have a trip booked for Sunday 26th May
Will Bilbo be here by then?


----------



## imtheman

put me down too plz


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Paffoh? (not sure if you were putting your hand up)
Blueyak
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman


----------



## scoman

Ok will hold for a couple more weeks then.


----------



## Barrabundy

I hope he's up for some long swims because the little bugger isn't leaving here until he gets me a photo opportunity.....even if it has to be a catfish!


----------



## bildad

I thought it was pretty cool how Bilbo has membership and made a trip report.
Is there a way where each of Bilbo's alias's can make a trip report under his pseudonym???
Makes it a bit more interesting, JF was on the money here.



> Cod fishing with Junglefisher 21/2
> Well, my very first post here on AKFF, although I've been around for a few months. My name is Bilbo and I'm a Lucky Craft pointer 65XD. That's a lure for those who don't know. Scater used me to catch many many many large and fierce barra and mangrove jacks way up north, then he thought he would shar...


----------



## spork

That should be do-able if the login and pass for that (Bilbo's) account were forwarded with the lure to each new user / fisher.


----------



## Junglefisher

spork said:


> That should be do-able if the login and pass for that (Bilbo's) account were forwarded with the lure to each new user / fisher.


 ;-)


----------



## Duggo

How's Bilbo travelling? Interested in his/her exploits, but things have gone quiet!!!


----------



## scoman

Bilbo is packed and off to Port Mac in the morning. Should get him towed around a few times ver the next week and a half.

Fingers and Toes!!


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Paffoh? (not sure if you were putting your hand up)
Blueyak
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman
Mingle
Bertros


----------



## robsea

I'll be keen to meet up with Bilbo sometime in the future for a tangle with a flatty or two. Add me to the list please.

rob


----------



## paffoh

scater said:



> Eric
> Junglefisher
> Scoman
> Spork
> Barrabundy
> Anselmo
> Paffoh? (not sure if you were putting your hand up)
> Blueyak
> Glenelgkiller
> Imtheman
> Mingle
> Bertros


Yeah im keen to tow it round  (Snaps or Troutz)


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Paffoh
Blueyak
Fishmica
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman
Mingle
Bertros
Robsea


----------



## BrendoM

Is she still alive?


----------



## Barrabundy

Backpacking around Ireland as far I know.


----------



## Zed

Bilbo is a girl?


----------



## Barrabundy

Zed said:


> Bilbo is a girl?


I wasn't going to comment, you know, political correctness and all.....bilbo can be what ever it/he/she wants to be.


----------



## kayakone

Add me to the list please. I hardly ever catch fish, so there'll be no difference to _my_ catch rate.

At least I paddle reasonable distances regularly, so Bilbo can relive his former adventures of travels in Mirkweed, Trolling, and Riverdwell, to name a few.

Also, "What has one got ins one's hatches?"

What a tale it could be...nothing at all, or a magical, rarely sighted Ring Fish.


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Paffoh
Blueyak
Fishmica
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman
Mingle
Bertros
Robsea
Trev


----------



## ryan

If you need someone to take it around brisbane southside or jacobs ill take it for a flick


----------



## davo79

Zed said:


> Bilbo is a girl?


Is bilbo a bit like a barra (mundi that is) that gets to a certain age then turns from male to female?


----------



## Barrabundy

davo79 said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilbo is a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Is bilbo a bit like a barra (mundi that is) that gets to a certain age then turns from male to female?
Click to expand...

Cursed regardless!


----------



## robsea

Who's sharing a yak with Bilbo at the mo?


----------



## Barrabundy

He turned up at Anselmo's place a while ago but......???


----------



## scater

davo79 said:



> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilbo is a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Is bilbo a bit like a barra (mundi that is) that gets to a certain age then turns from male to female?
Click to expand...




StevenM said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilbo is a girl?
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to comment, you know, political correctness and all.....bilbo can be what ever it/he/she wants to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cant
> 
> Bilbo just sucks, make of that what you want
Click to expand...

Ok let me settle this once and for all

In the worlds before Bilbo, primal chaos reigned. Heaven sought order. But the phoenix can fly only when its feathers are grown. The four worlds formed again and yet again, as endless aeons wheeled and passed. Time and the pure essences of Heaven and the moisture of Earth, the powers of the sun and the moon all worked upon a certain rock, old as creation. And it became magically fertile. The first egg was named "Thought". Tathagata Buddha, the Father Buddha, said, "With our thoughts, we make the world." Elemental forces caused the egg to hatch. From it then came Bilbo. The nature of Bilbo was irrepressible!


----------



## bildad

Bilbo Magic, Bilbo Magic, Bilbo Magic, Bilbo Magic ooohh!


----------



## anselmo

Ok the maggot is getting a swim tomorrow
I have spousal permission for a smash and grab raid (was beginning to wonder if that was part of "The Curse" as well)#

So its a dawn bass/mackeral expedition on the Wicklow/Wexford border
Considering mackeral are rumoured to eat even bare hooks at times (unbelievably, I must be the only fisherman in Ireland to have never caught one) I'll be mucho disapointed if Bilbo again fails to put out

Wish me luck
Smoke me a kipper I'll be home for breakfast (well lunch more likely but whatever)


----------



## anselmo

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering mackeral are rumoured to eat even bare hooks at times
> 
> 
> 
> Consider that confirmed.
Click to expand...

And I still haven't caught one - what does that say ...


----------



## Barrabundy

Checked the end of your line for a hook?


----------



## anselmo

covered that one - it wasn't one of the mistakes


----------



## anselmo

Gatesy said:


> Can we set up a pictorial thread to show only the fish caught with the lure?


viewtopic.php?f=95&t=61964#p657961


----------



## anselmo

For anyone interested in seeing why I enjoy bass fishing here in Ireland

http://podcasts.skysports.com/podcasts/ ... 40x360.m4v


----------



## swabio

I'd love to have a crack at this..... not sure how I missed the posts.... I am in Indonesia this year..... although not fishing yet.... I am off to Manado (North Sulawesi) and will be getting some fishing done..... I'd love to have a chance at adding to the lure's travel and catches...... main issue is, I am off on 13 Sep!


----------



## scater

Provided Paffoh doesn't mind, I can slot you into the lineup after Anselmo. Give him a pm.


----------



## swabio

scater said:


> Provided Paffoh doesn't mind, I can slot you into the lineup after Anselmo. Give him a pm.


Will Do!


----------



## spork

It's only been a few months and already some of my mojo has returned... ;-)


----------



## Junglefisher

spork said:


> It's only been a few months and already some of my mojo has returned... ;-)


Yup, I've started catching fish again.


----------



## anselmo

swabio, he's on his way to you on monday


----------



## swabio

anselmo said:


> swabio, he's on his way to you on monday


Awesome! I will try and get it scratched up by something toothy!


----------



## anselmo

swabio said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> swabio, he's on his way to you on monday
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I will try and get it scratched up by something toothy!
Click to expand...

My advice - watch your back:
viewtopic.php?f=91&t=62763


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Swabio
Paffoh
Blueyak
Fishmica
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman
Mingle
Bertros
Robsea
Trev
Cav


----------



## anselmo

scater said:


> Eric
> Junglefisher
> Scoman
> Spork
> Barrabundy
> Anselmo
> Swabio
> Paffoh
> Blueyak
> Fishmica
> Glenelgkiller
> Imtheman
> Mingle
> Bertros
> Robsea
> Trev
> Cav


he's gone
him and the plastic trollope he knocks around with who calls herself the "bloody ripper"


----------



## Bilbo

On the road again ...


----------



## anselmo

Bilbo said:


> On the road again ...


Good
Sling your hook mate


----------



## swabio

Hmmm unfortunately bilbo didnt make it to me before I departed ..... So he won't get a swim at Manado! Hope he arrives safely soon! And I'll have to see where else he can swim!


----------



## anselmo

BigGee said:


> He was probably busy killing the postman. Been any Air or Sea postage mail crashes / hijackings in the last week?
> 
> Just sayin ....
> 
> Gee


BBC News - Indonesian plane crashes into cow and skids off runway
Lion Air passenger plane crashes into sea off coast of Bali


----------



## Bilbo

Hello peoples.... sorry for being so tardy with my updates... but I have been busy sunning and swimming (in the pool only) here in Bandung.... It looks like I am going to get a crack at trying to instil my curse on some Indonesian fish after all..... Although I missed the boat on the last trip to Manado and Bunaken..... I will be heading off in a couple of weeks to wreak havoc amongst some fish in eastern Indonesia..... I shall also attempt to inflict some damage on Swabio for keeping me locked in a box for my stay here!

I should be back in the air again flying my way to the next cursed location..... in the first few days of xmas... hopefully bringing my own form of xmas cheer to the recipient!

Until then.... Bilbo!


----------



## swabio

Oh and look how the nasty little creature rolled up to my place!

Luck Indonesia doesn't have the same OHS craziness that Australia does.... or it probably would have gotten nasty!


----------



## scater

Bahahahahahaha jeebus he's a malicious little fella!


----------



## swabio

Righto ppl.... I am sooooo sorry for keeping the curse from spreading its evil no fishing ways..... the plan to fish Indonesia was thwarted upon the arrival of this evil spawn of satan...

I have brought the scourge of the fishing world back to Australia with me.... now I will have once more crack at getting a fish on it this weekend (NSW south coast....) so far I have carried this useless hunk around Indonesia (where it brought evil weather and illness with it to thwart my attempts at getting a fish on it) and now all the way back to Oz via SEQLD......

So if the curse has not lifted by Sunday.... consider the curse passed onto the next person!

What an epic journey this evil bringer of bad fishing luck has had so far......

:twisted:


----------



## anselmo

My arm throbs with the memory


----------



## Barrabundy

Maybe I should have taken bilbo out this morning and fed him to the big lump of something instead of the puny worm plastic....ah that's right, there would have been no lump of anything fishy if he'd tagged along.


----------



## scater

Brace yourself Paff.


----------



## swabio

anselmo said:


> My arm throbs with the memory


Yes.... it proves to be a long reminder that it should have never been taken on as a challenge....



Barrabundy said:


> Maybe I should have taken bilbo out this morning and fed him to the big lump of something instead of the puny worm plastic....ah that's right, there would have been no lump of anything fishy if he'd tagged along.


Xactly! This evil lure could probably guarantee no fish caught at a fish farm!



scater said:


> Brace yourself Paff.


Look what it has done already... the mere thought or discussion of fishing has brought the wrath of Thor to NSW.... in his bid to exorcise the evil curse of Bilbo the wanton destroyer of fishing weather!


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Looking forward to hosting him down here in SA sometime this year. Will try and introduce him to some teethy snook.


----------



## swabio

Bilbo escaped back to the fiery depths where he originated from......... I shall be getting a new bilbo before posting the cursed bastardos on to the next hapless soul!


----------



## swabio

Bertros said:


> You lost Bilbo? That's the sort of thing I would do! My way, he would most likely have been snipped off by leatherjackets, or possibly snagged on a kelpy outcrop. So.... What happened?
> 
> You know he may well take that curse with him and Bilbo2 will be blessed with fish-magnet like karma.
> 
> Edit: just read your trip report. So weed, or a rock? Sounds like he rained all sorts of horribleness on your parade today!


Yeah, not sure what actually happened...... thought I had a hit from a fish on the troll... grabbed the rod..... drag went off...with a bit of a fishy shake... then nothing but rock or some other immovable object.... pedalled all around the site to try and retrieve the bastardos... but no joy...  Anyway... shall have a look for a replacement probably tomorrow........... not sure where I can get the exact lure though :S anyone in Canberra got an idea?


----------



## scater

scater said:


> Eric
> Junglefisher
> Scoman
> Spork
> Barrabundy
> Anselmo
> Swabio
> Paffoh
> Blueyak
> Fishmica
> Glenelgkiller
> Imtheman
> Mingle
> Bertros
> Robsea
> Trev
> Cav


Ok so Frodo has replaced Bilbo. Anyone keen to add their name to the list?


----------



## Daveyak

.


----------



## swabio

scater said:


> Ok so Frodo has replaced Bilbo. Anyone keen to add their name to the list?





Daveyak said:


> I should probably put up my hand to give it a swim on this side of the continent.


Add it at your own peril!


----------



## scater

We need to remember that we are not descended from fearful men.


----------



## scater

Eric
Junglefisher
Scoman
Spork
Barrabundy
Anselmo
Swabio
Paffoh
Blueyak
Fishmica
Glenelgkiller
Imtheman
Mingle
Bertros
Robsea
Trev
Cav
Daveyak
Kraley


----------



## swabio

scater said:


> We need to remember that we are not descended from fearful men.


nor the brightest sparks....... it is when we lose our mortality that we become reckless and dangerous.... inviting such things such as this evil lure to destroy our fishing mojo.... all in a ridiculous quest to be he (or she) who broke the seemingly endless curse........ it is but glory these hapless souls trudge onwards with the evil scourge of the fishing world......

**** that was bilbo though..... lets see if the same horrendous fate awaits frodo!


----------



## paffoh

Get it out of Canberra quick!

Unfortunately I wont get much time to throw it and move it on, ill step out of the lineup so please bump it to Blueyak instead.

Now that man will blood in the lure in more ways than one.


----------



## Bilbo

paffoh said:


> Get it out of Canberra quick!
> 
> Unfortunately I wont get much time to throw it and move it on, ill step out of the lineup so please bump it to Blueyak instead.
> 
> Now that man will blood in the lure in more ways than one.


I knew you were weak and scared..... my brother's power was too great...... Bilbo and Frodo will reign down upon thy group of hapless yakkers..... you watch this space...... the woe shall be yours........ I have my freedom and nothing will stop us !!!!!!!


----------

